# XFX 7900GS AGP graphics card and current nvidia Linux driver

## Cinquero

Hello!

Does someone use that card under Linux? How well/stable does the nVidia binary driver work with it? Are there any issues?

Additional questions:

Does Dual-Link work? I'm planning to use a 2560x1600 resolution on a 30 inch display. And because the 30 inch display does not support color adjustments: is it possible to do that over some utility in software?

Best regards,

Mark

----------

## A Hired Goon

I just recently purchased a 7950GT AGP (released same time as the 7900GS I believe) and currently run it with a HP 30".

I had some issues when using the latest drivers with 2.6.20 (previously setup for my 6800GS).

I have since reverted back to 2.6.16 and 9631 (versions after state they are mostly for 8800 family support) and things work great.  I have found I get the best opengl performance with the 2.6.16 series.

dual link works great

```

(--) NVIDIA(0): HP LP3065 (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): HP LP3065 (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "2560x1600"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 2560 x 1600

```

color mods can be done through the nvidia-settings utility although its nothing fancy   :Smile: 

let me know if you need any assistance setting it all up

AHG

----------

## Cinquero

Does the 7950GT AGP need to be powered via a special power cable?

----------

## A Hired Goon

 *Cinquero wrote:*   

> Does the 7950GT AGP need to be powered via a special power cable?

 

Just a standard 4pin molex plug (same as a HD/cdrom power plug).  I currently use it in a shuttle SN95G5 case.

From your wording, I assume you havent bought a card yet?  I do reccommend the 7950GT if its within your price range.  One of the better AGP cards you can get plus it has 2 dual-link dvi ports (Im not familiar with what the 7900GS AGP has for ports).

cheers,

AHG

----------

## Cinquero

I'm probably buying the 7950GT -- the price difference is negligible compared to the display's price. Because I also need an additional backup disk, I'll probably buy a removable SATA Kit+Disk (should be faster than USB2...), and I'm gonna install Windows on a small partition on it -- just to play Edler Scrolls IV - Oblivion. *THAT* should be fun. *g*

----------

## Cinquero

hmmm... I'm currently trying to set up a twinview configuration with my old 19 inch Samsung TFT. Is the card capable of supporting 3840x1600?

--

Update: yes, it IS capable of doing 3840x1600 pixels. But video playback is bad then...

----------

## A Hired Goon

I had dual 1600x1200 CRTs previous and when I created a 3200x1200 single desktop, video playback was fine.

you currently testing this setup?  let me know and we can sort it out

AHG

----------

## Cinquero

Cool pics at:

http://mstier.de/wiki/Dell_Ultrasharp_3007WFP-HC

Ok, finally, I have managed to read the fine nVidia README  :Smile: ).

I managed all I could imagine:

1.) choose the screen that should be the primary screen.

2.) play videos on both of them: one should be aware that vsync is only possible for one monitor (can be adjusted using the nvidia-settings tool), so I have just forced both TFTs to run at 60Hz and all is in sync! No tearing disruption during playback any more. Great!!

3.) Found out that mplayer has a -xineramascreen option. "mplayer -xineramascreen 0 -fs" plays back on primary screen, "-1" on secondary. Better is kaffeine because it correctly handles aspect ratios without explicit configuration, can be moved and maximized from/to/on both screens via the mouse, but the xine engine does not play back videos from sshfs very well (seems to be a bad buffering algo or so).

4.) One should enable "IgnoreEdid" (or so) and set the physical display size manually.

xorg.conf available on page given above.

----------

